# Pool Sand filter?



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

My pond was always dirty had three filter on it. Got me a used sand pool filter, took two sacks
of pool sand and this morning I can see the fish and the bottom, had no idea these filter work
this well on a pond, just think how good one would be on a aquarium? The only drawback is the
size of this thing its huge, and the one I have is the smallest one, ( takes two sacks of sand)
if one was smaller say a sack of sand this would be the best nonething to clean has a iron
valve you turn to wash out the trash and do not loose any sand. Im sold on this pool filter for
use on any pond or aquarium!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Sand filters work well for trapping debris, and relatively easy to backwash, but you lose a lot of water when you do so. Pool pumps are also power pigs.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Im using a Beckett 955 gallons/ [email protected] 1' lift pump uses 100 watts. Hve more than enough pump
did not have to down size on any piping, not using the pool pump, just the filter, cleaning out the sand filter is a dream, steel 7 position valve with backwash, it does take a good bit of water
to backwash didnt check to see how much justed turned the valve to back wash and drained about
a 1/4 of the tank, but if I would have watch the outflow of the back wash I dont think it would take
no more then less then 100 gallons to clean. these are nice no filters sponges etc to mess with
just that it is so big in size if I find a smaller one will through out the eheim , 110 etc and just use this type filter I drain 1/2 my water at waterchanges anyways would be plenty on water to backwash. Anyone else using a pool sand filter on there aquariums?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

As a former pool contractor I am quite familiar with them. They are ok for pools, but also the least efficient filters, and yes they are huge in comparison to the ability to filter.

It may be fine for the pond, but it's not practical for aquariums, at least the at home type.

If in time you find it takes more water out of your pond than you can deal with, you might switch to a high capacity cartridge filter (i.e. 100 or more Sq ft filter area), this would allow you to clean the cartridge without draining any water.

But if you are changing the water a lot, it might be just fine in the pond.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You could do something like I did but use a spa canister filter from Hayward,Pentair or cascade. I have the benifit of the 3d background to hide the filter behind so I don't need the canister itself.
It's still working very well.

In most cases a FX5 price wise is just as effective, here is a link that you may have already seen?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=237301


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

I forgot to say that the pond is only a 500 gallon pond, and that filter is most likely for a large
pool, not worried about water cost the filter been running a two week time and the water looks
clean enough to drink. that filter may never need backwashing unless I think I need to do a
water change. there only the two large goldfish, the huge racoon and my little bulldog got in a
fight & my dog got blind in one eye over that. Racoon ate all my other goldfish one had in there
was 20 years old, man am I @@#$% got a reward on that racoon head that a bold @#$%. I
live in town got my new crossbow today with arrows, hopes he comes back, have restocked
with a bunch of smaller fish. Anyways my 40lb bulldog had locked his jaws on him so hopeful
he dont come back. PS that **** had to go through the dog door to get to the pond in the patio
talk about a noise at 3 am in the morning.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, sorry your dog got hurt. Sounds like you need a new hat, raccoon maybe?

The debris to be filtered out of a pond is a whole lot more than a properly maintained pool would be, but it sounds like it's doing fine, and if the pond is indoors, that helps a lot.

Anytime you do a water change, you might as well backwash the filter with that water, just to keep it running clean.

Since you have a better filter, you can fill it up with lot's of fish now :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Didnt think of a Hat, that would be nice, if he comes for my last two goldfish, hasnt been in
my patio again since then that I know of, but the next door boy said he saw him out at 7 in the
afternoon around his house. So big Bold He's not afraid of nonething, we need to get rid of him
also smart tryed traps all I get is cats! Hopeful that after the match with the dog he will leave
us alone. Worried about my dog getting his good eye hurt if they run into each other again
hopes the dog would leave him alone, no way the bulldog is too aggressive, or give him this
bad eye side if he comes for another fish meal. NEXT time I WIll not be running around looking
for a weapon, got a crossbow for him, or a bowie knife! thanks all, If I get him will put his picture
up here for all to see how big this thing is.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

We may be at risk for getting off topic from the fish talk only rule. :lol: But don't let your dog get hurt again for sure. And don't get close enough to get bitten by the raccoon, they can carry rabies.

So figure out what you want to add to your stock and post some pictures for us.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

yes Thanks this fish eater is eating fish well so hes most likely ok, see used Fish three times
thanks


----------



## soap94 (Jul 27, 2016)

This is a huge problem for almost an every pool owner. You have to backwash a sand filter, if you don't know - just google for it or find a similar thread here


----------

